# tomy super g+ chassis



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

ok guys I'm coming to the experts, where can I find the tomy super g+ chassis? ive done a google search and no one seams to have them in stock.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Pretty sure you'll only find them on the Bay now. Take a look around for both Viper Scale Racing and BSRT. They both do high end Super G Plus clones that are meant for "serious" racers. Hope that helps.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks shadow anything helps when your at a dead end.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Shadowracer said:


> Pretty sure you'll only find them on the Bay now. Take a look around for both Viper Scale Racing and BSRT. They both do high end Super G Plus clones that are meant for "serious" racers. Hope that helps.


*What he said and you'll like the change too.*


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

SG+ out of production for years...ebay is full of them. We* race the BSRT G3 905 ..... nice rig.

*We eguals friends, and family from four years old to me.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks rjafx can u post a pic of the bsrt g3? I have so many cars I'm not sure if I ever seen one or even if I already have some. as for the super g+ I have many of them an they are my favorite with the level 52 mags there is nothing faster or better handling.
now I know a lot of you like to race without mags and I get that it def improves your skills, but I have a 4 yr old that loves to race but he cant grasp the concept that he needs to slow down for the curves lol. if a car is to slow he don't want it, if its to fast an fly off the curves he don't want it lol.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a picture, this particular example is the Modified class version with a 3 ohm armature and polymer traction magnets. A regular car would have a 6 ohm armature with red windings and ceramic traction magnets, later cars use "ceramic grade" polymer magnets.
Scale Auto/BSRT is the source of these cars, but there are no pictures of the chassis on their site. Most of the parts are interchangable with a SG+. A body that fits a SG+ will fit a G3.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

awesome thanks rich


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Quickest way to ID ..... look at the guide pin hole.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

lets not forget the viper as well!
i close to the G3-r but has a few more features


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

just to note
if you still want the SG+

try fantasy raceway in rochester, ny!
he may have both NOS and used ones ready to race

http://fantasyraceways.4t.com/
give him a call, the fun number is at the bottom of the page


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I've never run the Viper for any other reason than cost at the time I tried my first ready to run HotRod chassis. Well that and I had been buying from ScaleAuto for years, and I knew they'd be around for years to come.....


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the base unit is only $44

not a bad deal, comes with the level 4 mags

fantasy has the race sg+ cars for $10 a pop I think


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

slotking said:


> the base unit is only $44
> 
> not a bad deal, comes with the level 4 mags
> 
> fantasy has the race sg+ cars for $10 a pop I think


I don't see anything to click on to locate items that are forsale.....


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://viperscaleracing.com/V1-Custom-Box-Stock-Race-car-V1-Box-Stock.htm

hope that helps


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh I thought Fantasy had SG+ chassis for sale.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sorry
mis understood the question

he has no online ordering
call (585) 621-1373

I think he has a few SG+ cars setup with lexan
and some with the hard bodies from a recent collection he purchased


----------

